# seaboard offshore



## beermonster

any seaboard lads on ere then already spoken to a couple of seaboard "vets" on here tonight jsut wondering how many more are on here 
i worked as a frc cox/ bosun with them for 7 years (up til bue took over) 
so come lads post your memories in here and put ya name on ya post 
so we can all see if we remember each other 

all the best 

andy wilson


----------



## gdynia

Started with the company in their first year worked on both Illustrious and Invincible their 2 Diving Vessels


----------



## beermonster

i sailed on the illustrious too but she was not doing the dive support by the time i sailed on her though we did do some oil spill support work for a semi sub that was drilling off the coast of south wales was different to the normal standby duties as there was a standby boat there too plus the illustrious fitting with oil booms and oil skimming equipment, i also was on the illustrious at the beatrice field when sikorsky helicopters were proof testing the sikorsky s76 helicopter to get the CAA certificate for offshore use we had 2 american rescue divers onboard for the trip which made for some interesting exercises placing people in basket stretchers in the water


----------



## SEASPANNER

I was on the Support(one trip initiation i think),Sapphire,Swan,Trafalgar Guardian as third Eng,from 1991-1997,Swan and Guardian were good but rest were rafts.


----------



## beermonster

yeah i was on the sapphire too whats your name then spanner i was on the punishent ship (the support)


----------



## SEASPANNER

Gordon Lockhart.....member of the "Crail Navy" as we were sometimes called lol...


----------



## SEASPANNER

I was on the Illustrious too down in irish sea sailing out of Pembroke,got flown down there in an emergency once to cover for their third who had taken ill...............not until i was aboard did i find out he was put ashore with meningitis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They never even cleaned my/his cabin,office knew i was getting married in a month's time too,turned out that it was the non contagious type .....later.Poor old thing was treading water trying to get to pembroke for crew change,tide turned and that was it.....longest 20miles ever.


----------



## welt

bue iismoar fowler


----------



## beermonster

aye remember you gordon i'm andy wilson from fleetwood think our old man dave milner not sure i know i sailed with him on there and the chief was called bill he was from arbroath if i remember rightly 
i joined down there via the viking boy (supply boat) to releive markking to go home for a funeral


----------



## beermonster

yeah we took her back round to invergordon she nearly spat the engine clean out the side of herself whenthe tide turned going through the pentland firth we ended up just steaming it at full sea speed it was like she was on a bigwet treadmill


----------



## Pat McCardle

I had the pleasure? Of only doing one trip & that was on Seaboard Capella(EEK)


----------



## SEASPANNER

aye andy,the trip i did on illustrious was with a chief called jerry murphy from eire and a 2nd from outer hebrides,bosun maybe Mike Cleary,not sure...mists of time taking their toll.skipper was quite a youngish guy with short ginger hair.called the main engine "the oil spewing monster",she was a bit of a raft..


----------



## ngt68

well andy, the 'vets' are coming out of the woodwork! i was with seaboard-bue, from 93-01, swan, coral, safe carrier, sceptre, integrity, barra (earl), lismore(baronett), jura(cromarty service?) wil try catch you on thurs,
cheers, neil.


----------



## beermonster

yip there all coming out of the wood work now neil oh well thats me signing off for a month as i havent won the lotto so i have to go back to sea in the morning


----------



## SEASPANNER

have a good trip....can't say i miss it but it was usually good crack.
Cheers


----------



## beermonster

thanks seaspanner am setting off in my hire car at 3 am to goto sunny great yarmouth


----------



## Stewart J.

Implacable for a few trips 93 onward as Chief Engineer

Stewart


----------



## Trawldoor

Seaspanner,

Joined Seaboard in April 1986 left July 1987. Sailed on Integrity, Intrepid and Invincible. Was also on Implacable for a few days during Changeovers at Brent.
Cheers TD

Knew your Father by the way...He was a great guy


----------



## ddraigmor

Outfit that gave me nightmares! Did one trip on 'Seaboard Sceptre' - walked off her in Buckie and reported the floating wreck to the HSE!

Morgue and maindeck doors sprung and leaking, fresh water system rotten - brown water from tanks. FRC's one inoperable, the other no flres or spares kit, foredeck hatch sprung and leaking water.....

HSE detained her and she had to be dry docked. Seaboard 'phoned me up and said 'You'll never work again, Laddie...' Wrote an expose for the 'Seaman' - the NUS's newspaper - and Farstad offered me a job three weeks later! 

Seaboard Offshore? Nightmare!

Jonty


----------



## Pat McCardle

DITTO Jonty. While I was on Seaboard Capella I often thought "If we are looking after them (Rig crews) Who is looking after us". I was asked "You've just passed your ticket, still sailing as AB, not DECKIE!! How much water have we left if we have a 3ft dip" I replied "Check the calabration tables, I don't know how deep the tank is?" Only to be told "Don't take the piss out of me Mister, Its water I am on about not fuel". Luckily we arrived back to Aberdeen & I left the vessel..........& the 19 year old 'Bosun'


----------



## SEASPANNER

Aye thanks Jake,wish he was still here for yarn.I remember you well and all the abuse you gave me for wanting to join the RN when i was wee hahaha thats when you were on the sea venture,was always a good laugh down the pier wi you around.


----------



## Trawldoor

Was down Crail shore on Sunday at the Lifeboat gala. Was speaking about your old man and his boat 'Grouse' with some of my old chums. Yip. we had a lot of laughs back then. I kinda miss those days......

One comment about Seaboard and Nomis et al.....The ships might have been **** but I sailed with some 'top notch' lads. The bulk of the gang,whether they were Deep Sea, Coastal, Fishermen or RN were sound. The number of 'washoots' I sailed with were in the minority. It was the mob you were with that kept you sane !! We also had some real laughs. I have often thought about writing a book but nobody would believe half of it.....A brief example : One morning I was listening to a Nomis ship having a link call to the office. They were requesting a relief so's they could come ashore 'cos they were stuck going 'Ahead'. They had been sailing in circles and up and down for days. Frankie Deans listened to the tale of woe then told them (with a straight face?) to stay out and what did they need to go astern for??? They di their 28 !! I am glad they never had to perform the role they were there for that trip !! 

S'later

Jake


----------



## SEASPANNER

I agree with that,sailed with some fine lads.My last two boats were not bad,Swan and Trafalgar Guardian.I learned a lot from the ex deep sea engineers i sailed with,it has stood me in good stead with my present line of work i can tell you.I also got my first eng ticket through seaboard too,so i did alright from my 5 yr service with them,got a lot of good laughs to remember too, like you said.We had one ex BP skipper who always told a story about some "other" BP capt who run over a small sailing yacht somewhere..............well our cook got injured one trip and medevaced off so another one arrives on the next boat out of abdn,soon as he got aboard and met the skipper...in front of all us lot...he said "i remember you capt,i was on BP"whatever" with you when you run down that sailboat.........hahaha very subdued skipper for rest of that trip.


----------



## ddraigmor

Pat,

I don't know........for me it was the Old Man on there - he used to wear a cravat - but the Mate and 2nd Mate were OK (both ex Fishermen) and the rest of the lads as well - from day one, me and the Old Man had an understanding.....I didn't like him and vice versa!

I refused to put one of the FRC's in the water once I'd checked it out - no spares, pyro's soaked through, fuel lines corroded and dodgy engine - and he went ballistic and told me that I was there to 'do as I was told' and because I had an FRC Cox'ns ticket (quote) 'It means nothing....'

It was (politely) pointed out to him that I was also RNLI on IRB's (FRC's) and if I thought the boat was unsuitable, then unsuitable it was. I also told him it was me in it - not him!

He did sweat a bit when I told him (when I got off in Buckie) that I was going to be talking to the HSE....!

Never been as glad to get off a ship as I was off that one!

Jonty


----------



## lochluichart

Trawldoor said:


> Was down Crail shore on Sunday at the Lifeboat gala. Was speaking about your old man and his boat 'Grouse' with some of my old chums. Yip. we had a lot of laughs back then. I kinda miss those days......
> 
> One comment about Seaboard and Nomis et al.....The ships might have been **** but I sailed with some 'top notch' lads. The bulk of the gang,whether they were Deep Sea, Coastal, Fishermen or RN were sound. The number of 'washoots' I sailed with were in the minority. It was the mob you were with that kept you sane !! We also had some real laughs. I have often thought about writing a book but nobody would believe half of it.....A brief example : One morning I was listening to a Nomis ship having a link call to the office. They were requesting a relief so's they could come ashore 'cos they were stuck going 'Ahead'. They had been sailing in circles and up and down for days. Frankie Deans listened to the tale of woe then told them (with a straight face?) to stay out and what did they need to go astern for??? They di their 28 !! I am glad they never had to perform the role they were there for that trip !!
> 
> S'later
> 
> Jake


A typical "Nelly" Deans reply.


----------



## Hillview

I had a few days on the Support and then walked off.
The ship was a disgrace,engines in poor condition,generators even worse and this was a ship to give assistance in the north sea in winter.
Seaboard bought six ships from Brasil in a jump ahead of another supply boat company but these were ships that had the experience of third world crews,little spares and little maintenance.


----------



## SEASPANNER

I think the cockroaches were the longest serving crewmembers on that boat!!!!!!


----------



## rendall1903

I worked for Seaboard '92 - '93. I was on the Illustrious, Intrepid, Supreme, Swift and Snipe. Last trip I did was on the Snipe where we had a bridge window smashed in in heavy weather, washing machine broke down and a c**p cook. Thankfully I got a job with Orcargo the second day of my leave and was never to return! Sailed with a few good lads though.


----------



## peterband1967

awerite andy ,i remember you ,think i was on every seaboard boat ,work with gulf now , 7years wi them ,on the gargano now out of denmark, been on here for 2 years


----------



## beermonster

hi peteyeah i think i remember your name i used to work for gulf but i got mad redundent about4 years ago i am currently working for bostonputford on the old stirling capella


----------



## MICK WILSON

was on the intrepid, integrity, barra, jura, lismore,traf guardian and sister ship,then the new builds when viking took over, but then joined caledonian jigsaw boats. remember you were on fleetwood lifeboat. i was on southport rescue then moved to ireland was on lifeboat there 10 yrs


----------



## beermonster

Hi mick yeah i remember sailing with you, yeah i am still on the Fleetwood lifeboat crew


----------



## MICK WILSON

*intrepd*



beermonster said:


> Hi mick yeah i remember sailing with you, yeah i am still on the Fleetwood lifeboat crew


So Andy, what you upto now then?I remember you on the Intrepid back in , maybe 98? I was in Fleetwood a couple of years ago at the Nautical college doing the 2nd mates ticket. I stayed at councillor Bircketts house, while I was doing the GMDSS and Narast stuff. What a boss town, all day drinkin town!!!!(Pint)(Pint)Great people there


----------



## jim egan

*nomis/seaboard*

Hi, Tried my 1st St/by from the coast in 88/9 Nautica joined at Claymore,done a couple trips,nice old ship,Skipper D.Keaton. then went downhill fast a couple of wrecks that should never have left the quay. Went back on the coast for a year,friend said 1/1 Seaboard. Joined the Black Isle out of dry dock in Grangemouth,then it was round most of the fleet apart from Brent ones. Like you say a lot of wrecks but some great lads and some good times. Ended up going round most of St/by companys,chasing the mighty dollar. Retired 2 years ago from Viking/Vroon. Regards Jim Egan


----------



## jim egan

Hi Gordon, you still stay in Perth yet. I ended up with Vroon after made redundant from Gulf Offshore in 2002. Finished alltogether in 2011.
Regards Jim Egan (Methil)


----------

